# iPad futur studio de voyages?



## apow (5 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous,

Quand je vois cette vidéo je me dis que l'iPad à peut-être moyen de devenir un sacré produit pour la musique nomade:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK0d1HEA6eA

Un looper de haute qualité et un bon micro à brancher en USB serait le pied!

Pourquoi pas une bonne petite carte son à brancher par la prise Dock? Bref plein de possibilité, j'espère que apple, les dévellopeurs et les fabricants d'accessoires vont faire quelque chose de bien, et pas trop pour les casuals comme l'iPod touch et l'iPhone...


----------



## apow (6 Avril 2010)

http://www.funkyspacemonkey.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/iPad_DJ_concept_11.jpg

Très classe


----------



## chafpa (6 Avril 2010)

Et pourquoi pas


----------



## apow (8 Avril 2010)

http://www.macmusic.org/news/view.php/lang/fr/id/9151/

Et encore une nouveauté.


----------

